# BTMS 50 or Ritamulse SCG



## walkinwounded (Jan 26, 2013)

What does everyone think or prefer, why? Is it Ritamulse better or worse, why? Why do some people think BTMS is unhealthy?


----------



## lsg (Jan 26, 2013)

I have used BTMS with no problems.  I have the Glyceryl Stearate (and) Cetearyl Alcohol (and) Sodium Stearyl Lactylate blend from Lotioncrafter, which is the same as Riamulse SCG.  I haven't tried it yet.  I tend to use what is available at the best price.  You might try this link for more info.

http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/search?q=ritamulse


----------



## judymoody (Jan 26, 2013)

What will you be using it for?  I use different emulsifiers for hair products than I do for lotion.


----------



## paillo (Jan 26, 2013)

I use BTMS in lotions, along with cetyl and stearic, and really like it as an emulsifier.


----------



## walkinwounded (Jan 26, 2013)

I use BTMS for everything right now, I do like it. But I'm trying to make a move to a more natural product I guess (depending what you find natural), but my goal I guess is to use the healthiest, safest ingredients.

Thanx Paillo, I will try some Ceytl Alcohol

Judy moody, what do you use for your hair and your other lotions?


----------

